# LT280D hydraulic dipstick?



## Micali (Apr 11, 2019)

I'm changing the fluids on my land trac and I can't find a dipstick to monitor the fluid levels. Someone said there should be a dipstick next to the seat. I think they had a montana tractor though. I can't find anything. I do have a sight glass but I cant tell anything from it either. Does anyone know how many gallons this tractor holds? I just don't want to overfill it.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I take it the fluid is clear. You want to fill it until it's midway on the sight glass. You can buy fluid colorant at your local JD Dealer or on line on Amazon so you can see the level easier.


----------



## Micali (Apr 11, 2019)

Well crud. Thanks for the info. I was hoping for a much easier solution like a dip stick.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Chances are you won't have both because there is no need. I myself prefer a sight glass but mine have dip sticks. Just makes sure when you fill it that the unit is sitting on a level surface both front to back and side to side.

I'm a dipstick driller from a way back. All mine have a small hole drilled at the add mark and at the full mark. That way I can quickly see the levels.


----------



## Micali (Apr 11, 2019)

Well un fortunately for me my land isn't the most level around. I will look into the dye. Since all the fluid is shared between the trans, PS, lifts and rear axel/final drive it should level out if I put to much in the trans. I put a full 5 gals in the main sump and trans before I started filling the final drives and axel. I filled the left side but didn't get to the right side. It's sat for a few days since then and the fluid should make its way to the right side and maybe I can tell by the sight glass where I'm at.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Micali said:


> Well un fortunately for me my land isn't the most level around. I will look into the dye. Since all the fluid is shared between the trans, PS, lifts and rear axel/final drive it should level out if I put to much in the trans. I put a full 5 gals in the main sump and trans before I started filling the final drives and axel. I filled the left side but didn't get to the right side. It's sat for a few days since then and the fluid should make its way to the right side and maybe I can tell by the sight glass where I'm at.


You have a driveway I presume, do it in the driveway.


----------



## Micali (Apr 11, 2019)

Yes but it's not as level as I'd like. It will have to work.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Only place I know of where nothing is level and flat is Pittsburgh.


----------



## Micali (Apr 11, 2019)

I got it all figured out. I used some red dye so I can see it in the sight glass.


----------

